# Getting a Baby Mangrove Monitor!



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

What's up everyone...I just wanted to share with you all...That I did buy a baby Mangrove Monitor Monday...and well...he's on his way here...should be here sometime today...I can't wait...He's WC(wild caught)...so I had to make a temporary enclosure, to quarantine him, until I take him to the vet on Saturday morning...But I have his permanent setup ready too.

Here's some pics for you guys...of the setups for now...More pics to come as soon as I get him.









Temporary setup:
View attachment 99401


Permanent(at least until I move, when I then buy the ultimate Vision Cage #734) setup:
View attachment 99402


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

He just arrived...15 mins ago...He's so friggin awesome...I'm letting my camcorder battery charge for now...when its ready...I'll shoot a little video of him...I would take some pics right away...but he's already hiding under the box in the temporary setup...So if he comes out...I'll snap some pics too.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Monitors rock!!








Man i'm so happy for you! And jealous haha

Can't wait for the vid and pics


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Thanks man...I'm happy for me too...Finally got what I have always wanted...He's still hiding under the box...He only comes out for a few seconds...then when he sees me...he goes back in...I'm sure he'll be like this all day...he's probably traumatized from being stuck in a little box with barely any air...for like over 12 hours.

Poor little guy...but as soon as I can...Pics and vids will be up.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Arn't they tree dwellers? Nice score BTW.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

good luck man they are ferocious take out snakes


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

^ any monitor is capable of taking out a snake.... that does not mean they are unduly aggressive.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Congratulations!!! pics needed!!!! eheheheh


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

all the monitors i've dealt with have been QUITE aggressive, to say the least...and they can do some serious skin damage. good luck, post pics!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

^ true but there just being monitors....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i love monitors, but i'll never buy another one. they get way too big, and it really doesnt feel right to have a large monitor in way less than ideal conditions. i used to have a nile monitor, and it outgrew my tank by leaps and bounds. eventually i had to give it away. only way i handled it was with welders gloves and custom steel arm guards (hehe, they were cool, made of 22 gauge steel, i had a buddy roll/weld them for me, they came out awesome!). there's no way i could ever recommend one of those for anyone. lol. best kept in zoos.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

agreed although I do love savannah monitors handle them enough when young and they grow into puppy dogs!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ive wanted a croc monitor, but maybe when i get my own place.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome j2 nice to hear you finally got what you wanted where did you get him from, now lets see some pics of that bad boy.

ps. I might pickup a monitor soon maybe a Peachthroat Monitor,Red Ackie or a Yellow Monitor but most likely a ackie or 2.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Sorry that its taking soo long for pics guys...But I want him to settle in...He was in a sealed container...packed away in a box for over 15 hours when he got to my place...So he was really, really skittish and scared when I opened it...He basically hid all day...I'm going to work with him tonight though...and I will take some pics then.









BTW...r1dermon...You have to do some researching before you just up an buy a monitor...Nile monitors get huge...alot bigger then my Mangrove will get...Niles get to about 6 feet or so...My mangrove will only grow to about 3.5-4 feet in Total length, head to tail.

Thanks for all your replies guys.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

j2, haha, thanks for the advice...that was about 6 years ago, i do my research now. i still wouldnt get one though, they take up a ton of space.

crockodile monitor? thats bigger than a komodo (longer anyway)...how are you going to house such a beast?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> j2, haha, thanks for the advice...that was about 6 years ago, i do my research now. i still wouldnt get one though, they take up a ton of space.
> 
> crockodile monitor? thats bigger than a komodo (longer anyway)...how are you going to house such a beast?


Yeah...I figured that was just a young mistake...Things look soo cute when they're small...But then when they sprout into monsters...you're like wtf.









And yeah Croc Monitors get HUUUUUGE. They are the biggest, as far as length goes, monitor lizard. Max length is around 14 feet. Good luck...You are going to need it, black_piranha.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously, they're not the most friendly monitor out there either...my local pet store has 2 of them about 4-5 feet long and they're MEEEEEAN.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well, I know I said I would have pics up yesterday...well...I lied...But guess what...I got good news...I have some pics...I got some while he was lounging in his water dish:

View attachment 99754

View attachment 99755


I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow morning...so he can get wormed and checked out for parasites...then its on to his huge home...I can't wait...and I know he'll be happy...Btw...He has a crazy appetite...He ate 12 crickets in one sitting tonight...I was like good Lord...and he was still looking for more...He's awesome...I love 'em.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

that thing is mint.Is he going to a handful when he gets older?Nice pick up


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

lewdog said:


> that thing is mint.Is he going to a handful when he gets older?Nice pick up


Thanks man...Yeah I know he's going to be a lot harder to house and control when gets older...But that's why I but him as a baby...To get him as used to me as possible...I hope he'll learn to love me...Like I already love him.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Those things look AWSOME!!!

How fast do they grow? How much are they?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Those things look AWSOME!!!
> 
> How fast do they grow? How much are they?


Im not sure how fast they grow...but they grow to about 4 feet...and he was $99.00 dollars. I'll get some better pics of him when my gf comes over...so she can take a pic of me holding him and everything.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great Monitor j2 he looks flawless and sweet only thing I would suggest is get him a deeper dish monitors love to soak.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

where'd u get him at? what site?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, i'd get a bigger water dish, deeper and longer, so he can fit his entire body in it. other than that he looks good. good luck.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

congrats J2 mangrove montitors rock.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Nice Monitor. I wouldn't suggest getting a croc monitor. I kinda dealt with them and they are beasts. One of them bit through a welders glove laced with steel studs with only one warning bite. Their teeth are curved to capture birds in the trees so they are long and sharp.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well son of a bitch its been awhile sense i have posted but i saw a topic on mangroves and knew i had ot post. mangroves are one of the physco monitors. being a adorable monitor mangorves are quick and agile and being a complete physco doesn't help. don't get me wrong they can be calmed down but it takes some time. i saw someone wrote about a nile and was comparing that to other monitors but man thats wayyyyyyy off. niles should not be sold as pets, these things are pretty much near impossible to tame and get over 60 pounds. i bought a 9'x6'x4' walk in cage from a guy that was tryin to breed lace monitors (rare monitor that can set you back about $5000 just for one.) the male was never worked with and was tame as hell. this thing was about 5 feet and weighed about 40 pounds. water monitors are said to be the same way as well, supposed to be big puppy dogs. good luck though man with the mangrove though, there easily one of the more beautiful of the monitors and one of my favorites (besides their attitudes).

J-Rod



flyboy said:


> Nice Monitor. I wouldn't suggest getting a croc monitor. I kinda dealt with them and they are beasts. One of them bit through a welders glove laced with steel studs with only one warning bite. Their teeth are curved to capture birds in the trees so they are long and sharp.


? wow man i just read that, are you sure you kept croc monitors casue thats wayyyyy off. croc monitors are one of the only monitors without curved teeth instead they have flat serrated teeth that are about 1.5 times as big as komodo dragons. there teeth also resemble that of a t-rex. there teeth are designed for slicing and tearing meat instead of like most monitors of grabing and holding on with their curved teeth and then eating the animal whole. there teeth is the main reason why they have the name crocodile monitor.

J-Rod


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Thanks man...Yeah I know he's going to be a lot harder to house and control when gets older...But that's why I but him as a baby...To get him as used to me as possible...I hope he'll learn to love me...Like I already love him.


/
oh I an thought you were gonna feed ur piranhas something cool


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

smokinbubbles said:


> Nice Monitor. I wouldn't suggest getting a croc monitor. I kinda dealt with them and they are beasts. One of them bit through a welders glove laced with steel studs with only one warning bite. Their teeth are curved to capture birds in the trees so they are long and sharp.


? wow man i just read that, are you sure you kept croc monitors casue thats wayyyyy off. croc monitors are one of the only monitors without curved teeth instead they have flat serrated teeth that are about 1.5 times as big as komodo dragons. there teeth also resemble that of a t-rex. there teeth are designed for slicing and tearing meat instead of like most monitors of grabing and holding on with their curved teeth and then eating the animal whole. there teeth is the main reason why they have the name crocodile monitor.

J-Rod
[/quote]

arent water monitors one of the largest ones out there? i thought they are the second largest ones and komodos being the largest. or did i hear wrong?

anyways, seemed like u knew a lot about monitors. so which monitor would be good for a newbie for monitors. ive had iguanas, bearded dragons, various geckos, and others. o and please recommend ur top 5 choice. i wouldnt like to get a savannah monitor for a first one, even though they are the tamest.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> ? wow man i just read that, are you sure you kept croc monitors casue thats wayyyyy off. croc monitors are one of the only monitors without curved teeth instead they have flat serrated teeth that are about 1.5 times as big as komodo dragons. there teeth also resemble that of a t-rex. there teeth are designed for slicing and tearing meat instead of like most monitors of grabing and holding on with their curved teeth and then eating the animal whole. there teeth is the main reason why they have the name crocodile monitor.
> 
> J-Rod


I really only have little to none experience with the croc monitor. I worked at a pet shop where we had two small ones, but I never had any hands on experience with them except helping my manager change a light in their enclosure. When I said curved I didn't mean extremely curved, just enough to hold struggling prey and hands. I do know that they have very large and sharp teeth and are one of the only reptiles to have interlacing teeth like a T-rex. But I thank you for clarifying things with me, I have never kept a monitor of my own, just in the store, but I love dealing with them. I learn something new everyday in this hobby, thanks for increasing my knowledge. I did not realize that they were unlike other monitors in this aspect.

I found a pic of a skull which I thought was cool.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well thats what everyone is here for is to help everyone out with questions. good post though of the croc monitor skull if im not wrong they have a mangrove's skull on that site as well.

as far as the question goes about monitors and the best to be honest, none. monitors are a whole different story in keeping lizards. yes water monitors are big (place by my house has a 80 pound adult) but with pretty much typical care they become huge puppy dogs, unlike the nile which pretty much takes everyhting you got place some to calm it down a little bit. i would say some "good" monitors that are probably my favorite becasue of look and calmness as long as size are dumeril's monitor (brown roughneck) and the black roughneck. both these monitors calm down pretty easy and max out at about 3.5-4 feet. some people think they are ugly but i love these monitors due to be not as expensive as some of the other monitors out there, there easy goin personality and the not so big size. i know the selection isn't that big but these are the only monitors i would suggest to someone new to monitors. there our others that get smaller but they cost a really pretty penny and when i want a monitor i want what they have the rep of, a big badass. in the next couple of days i will try to get a pic of my walk in cage so yall can get a idea what a ful grown monitor should be living in and that these animals aren't cheap to house.

J-Rod


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how about those peachthroat monitors? are tegus better than monitors for tameness?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

What about Savannahs? I heard they were tame. Also the spiny tails.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

peachthroats are pretty much the same thing as a mangrove monitor but different color. savannahs well i never hear a good story about them at all but i also don't hear stories about them like i do nile monitors. tegus are supposed to have a really aggressive feeding response but i have heard good stories about argentinas, reds and blues. all the others i have heard are pretty mean all the time. i have never heard much about the spiny tail monitor but from what i have seen they seem like they are pretty easy goin but i would quote that though.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My lps had 2 sav's that you could pick up and hold.
He also has a spiny tail that is the same way, hes dog tame
its awsome.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

lookin good dude


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

that skull pic is awesome! it looks like a dinosaur! ;D


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

savannahs are tame and nice. but too common for me.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

J2, sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

That thing is friggen awesome!


----------

